# Which Playpen?



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We'll be going to a friend's house on the lake in Wisconsin for the 4th of July and I wanted to get a playpen for Bibu to be in during the day so he doesn't roam freely around their house. They have another small dog (20 lbs) so I don't know how they will get along and I think the playpen will help in keeping them separated. Do you think this is a good idea?

He is not used to being in a playpen so I don't want to traumatize him either. I thought of getting it and opening it at home so he gets used to it before we go.

Any suggestions on a playpen that is easy to travel with yet large enough that he doesn't feel closed in or crated? I'm looking to spend a max of $45.

Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maybe get one of these type?
Amazon.com: Best Pet Folding Play Pen - M - Burgundy: Kitchen & Dining

I know a lot of sm members have them and like them! I'm thinking I need to get myself one


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- I have the small size of the one that Stacy posted (in pink). I use it when we travel to put pee pee pads in and have the girls do their potty. 

I think the medium would work well for Bibu and give him a little extra room. Very lightweight and easy to fold and take with.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- I have the small size of the one that Stacy posted (in pink). I use it when we travel to put pee pee pads in and have the girls do their potty. 

I think the medium would work well for Bibu and give him a little extra room. Very lightweight and easy to fold and take with.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with this one. It seems really convenient and portable. 
Oooh...I like that they have it in Zebra and Leopard patterns! Now I'm undecided! 
What do you think, Leopard or Zebra??


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the leopard goes better with the tan parts of the pen. The zebra looks a little non-matching. I like zebra print better in general but I think the leopard looks better as an accent on the pen.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have two of the leopard print ones and love them, especially when staying in hotel rooms where I'd rather not let puppies walk on carpet that has been treated with who knows what! Be warned ... I ordered this pen three separate times from Amazon, once in leopard and twice in zebra. All three times I got the leopard print one. The first one was for me and I got what I ordered, the second was a gift, I ordered zebra but was okay with leopard so didn't contact Amazon. The third was for me, too, I really wanted zebra but again got leopard. This time I did contact the company through Amazon, they offered to replace it and send me a shipping label to return the one sent in error OR I could keep it and they would give me a $10 credit on my charge card. I took the $10 credit which they did process immediately. One of these days I might try ordering a zebra one again ...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bellaratamaltese had an excellent suggestion. I think that mesh pen is perfect and would be much more suitable than a baby playpen. I am going to get one myself .


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the leopard print one, and it is good, but if you have a puppy that gets stressed easily or is super active, they can collapse the pen. Cassie has done this a couple of times. I don't believe it can hurt them as the pen is very light. Definitely get your pup used to it before you leave him in a strange place. I periodically take the pen out and have the dogs hang out in it so they will feel comfortable with it. That is a very good price on Amazon. I payed double that at a dog show.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer a traditional xpen to this style of pen as its easier cleaned. But, if you want don't want your pup touching the floor then you do need to go with something like this type of pen.


----------

